# Sexism and the Lilly's Kids Catalog



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

This catalog just makes me want to throw up. It is the most sexist thing I have seen in a long time.

Besides the usual nasty stereotypes (girls dolled up like princesses and sitting quietly; boys in active rolls and shown with guns), I found these to be particularly disturbing:
http://www.lillianvernon.com/catalog...46&subCatId=79
Boy BBBQ-ing while littel girl holds the tray of food

http://www.lillianvernon.com/catalog...46&subCatId=79
Boy doing the "power" lawn work
http://www.lillianvernon.com/catalog...46&subCatId=79
Little girl gardening

http://www.lillianvernon.com/catalog...46&subCatId=82
http://www.lillianvernon.com/catalog...46&subCatId=82
http://www.lillianvernon.com/catalog...46&subCatId=82
Boys can be doctors, adventurers, orpolice officers

http://www.lillianvernon.com/catalog...46&subCatId=82
http://www.lillianvernon.com/catalog...46&subCatId=82
http://www.lillianvernon.com/catalog...46&subCatId=82
http://www.lillianvernon.com/catalog...46&subCatId=82
Girls can be princesses, wear provocative clothing, or (my favorite







) work a McDonald's.

http://www.lillianvernon.com/catalog...46&subCatId=82
What do girls do with their mamas? Get pretty!

Little girls also vacuum.
http://www.lillianvernon.com/catalog...46&subCatId=82

If this disturbs you, please let the company know!
By Phone: 1-800-901-9291
Email Form: http://www.lillianvernon.com/custserv/email_us.jsp


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

I emailed them, but no response yet!


----------



## polka123 (Nov 27, 2003)

oh WOW







:
that's crazy - eeeeewwwwwwww

DS is a vacuum addict :LOL

I just bought him a dish set cuz he love to pretend cook

We just got DS a Fisher Price little people PD set & it has a Police WOMAN & her K9









eta- my DD used to have Barbie drive the big Tonka trucks she had :LOL


----------



## zaksma (Mar 18, 2005)

For the record, my DS's fave toy is his Dirt Devil toy vaccuum. He's had it for 3 years now and still loves it!!! Oh, and he plays with dolls too!!!

I hate the fact that little girls are continually being shown that they can be a princess but not a pirate! It drives me totally nuts!!

Thanks for the link- I'm definitely sending out an email this afternoon!!

Amy


----------



## ~*max*~ (Dec 23, 2002)

Oh yes! And it is not just this company, the majority of mainstream children's shopping venues are hugely sexist. My dd & ds share a room - you should have seen the trouble I had trying to find bedspeads that were neither girly girl nor totally boy.


----------



## Still_Snarky (Dec 23, 2004)

That's funny...I brought a LV magazine into my Psychology of Women class about a year and a half ago to demonstrate gender stereotyping of children. What a crock, eh?

((DD is sitting on the floor playing with her daddy's old Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles figurines as I type.







))


----------



## lunadoula (Jan 2, 2005)

so annoying.


----------



## kewb (May 13, 2005)

I used to work for Lillian Vernon. I produced those catalogs. Lillian had definate ideas and even after she left the company her legacy lived on.


----------



## ryleeee (Feb 9, 2005)

they won't let me send a complaint because i'm not in the states.
GRRRRRRR!


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

I never actually received any sort of a response from them (surprise!)


----------



## thyme (Jul 17, 2003)

So many, many catalogs are like this. Even Pottery Barn Kids has a cooking set that only comes in pink!


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

I know this happens a lot of places. It just seemed especially blatent in this catalog.


----------

